# Optiarc DVD-RW AD7580S burner is inoperable



## sickofvista (Jan 31, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Using Windows Vista OS I encountered a problem.I purchased a Nero 7 program disc from guy and installed it.One week later while burning a disc, a message popped up stating the Nero copy I was using was pirated. Also the software would be disabled. I then removed that copy of Nero and installed a legitimate version, I then tried to burn a disc and everything appeared to work normally. After the disc completed and was ejected,I reinserted the disc to check it and the autoplay window opened asking what to do with the blank disc. Next I opened My Computer and checked the disc's condition which was reported as blank.Figuring that the code that was used to disable Nero has somehow disabled my burner. I reinstalled my OS using my recovery discs that were made months before the incident. I then tried to burn an audio disc to no avail. I used Windows Media Player to burn the disc. It went through all of its steps and then ejected the disc. I reinserted the disc to check it and the autoplay kicked in, asking if I wanted to burn the blank disc in the drive. I then switched to Nero 7 to see if it could burn the disc. First went into tools so I could use the Disc Info to verify the condition of the disc. It too stated that the disc was blank, so I started Nero 7 to burn the disc. To no avail. I I have used Device Manager to locate the drive , then uninstall it. Then I restarted the system. After that I went checked the devices properties, it also read that the drive was operating normally. I retried to burn the disc with both programs with no success.
I want to know if anyone else has had this problem and if so how were you able to overcome it.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

